# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Xe khách >  Xe khách đi Vũng Tàu - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh không xa, nên rất nhiều bạn muốn đến Vũng Tàu vào dịp lễ này để vui chơi thay đổi không khí. Một số xe khách có uy tín ngay sau đây, bạn xem nhé: 

*SÀI GÒN - VŨNG TÀU*

*Xe Hoa Mai*

Cách 1 giờ có 1 chuyến xe đón khách tại đây chạy đến trung tâm quận 1 Tp.HCM và ngược lại. Hãng sử dụng xe Mercedes 14 chổ đời mới. Thời gian chạy 2giờ. Xe đón khách tại nhà.Giá vé: 70.000đ.Địa chỉ liên lạc:
Tại Vũng Tàu : Bến đậu tại số 2A đường Trưng Trắc.Điện thoại: 064.531982 - 531981 - 531980.Tại Tp.Hồ Chí Minh: 50 Nguyễn Thái Bình, Q1.Điện thoại: 08.38218928.


*Xe Thiên Phú*

Cách 15 phút có 1 chuyến chạy từ Vũng Tàu về bến xe Miền Đông và ngược lại. Hãng sử dụng xe Toyota 14 chổ đời mới. Thời gian chạy 2giờ.Giá vé: 60.000đ.Địa chỉ liên lạc:
Vũng Tàu: Bến đậu tại bến xe khách Vũng Tàu.Tp.Hồ Chí Minh: Bến xe Miền Đông.Điện thoại: 08.3898 4893



*Xe Rạng Đông*

Cách 15 phút có 1 chuyến chạy từ Vũng Tàu về bến xe Miền Đông và ngược lại. Hãng sử dụng xe Mercedes 14 chổ đời mới. Thời gian chạy 2giờ.Giá vé: 60.000đ.Địa chỉ liên lạc:
Vũng Tàu: Bến đậu tại bến xe khách Vũng Tàu.Điện thoại: 064.525678Tp.Hồ Chí Minh: Bến xe Miền Đông.Điện thoại: 08.35.111.111



*Xe Kumho Samco*

Địa chỉ: Bến xe miền Đông.Điện thoại đặt vé :
Tại Tp.Hồ Chí Minh: 08. 3511 2112Tại Vũng Tàu: 064. 3611 111 - 3626 626Giờ xuất bến : 04h00 -19h30. Giá vé : 70.000đ (ghế ngồi)Mỗi chuyến xe xuất bến cách nhau 20 phút.



*Xe Mai Linh*

Địa chỉ: Bến xe miền ĐôngĐiện thoại đặt vé :
Tại Tp.Hồ Chí Minh: 08.3929 2929Tại Vũng Tàu: 064. 3576 576Giờ xuất bến : 5h00 - 19h00. Giá vé : 80.000đ (ghế ngồi)Mỗi chuyến xe xuất bến cách nhau 20 phút.

Không có xe buýt từ TP. Hồ Chí Minh đi Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu, mà chỉ có xe khách từ TP.Hồ Chí Minh đi Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu. Bạn đón xe buýt ra Bến xe Miền Đông rồi mua vé về Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu.


*Các bến xe từ Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu về TP. Hồ Chí Minh:*

*Bến xe Mai Linh*

40 chuyến/ngàyGiá vé: 60.000 đĐiện thoại: 08 39 29 29 29



*Bến xe Xuyên Mộc*

Địa chỉ: thị trấn Phước Bửu - huyện Xuyên Mộc.ĐT: (064 ) 874652



*Bến xe TX. Bà Rịa*

Địa chỉ: đường Bạch Đằng - Phước Trung – TX. Bà Rịa.ĐT: (064 ) 716519



*Bến xe khách*

Địa chỉ: 192 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, Phường 3, TP Vũng Tàu.Điện thoại: (064) 859727

*** Lưu ý:*

Nếu có thể thì các bạn nên tránh đi buýt đêm vì lý do an toàn và tránh móc túi!Giá vé thay đổi theo từng thời điểm

----------


## hottamit

Thuê xe máy du lịch vũng Tàu
Nếu anh/chị và các bạn có nhu cầu thuê xe gắn máy để vòng vèo thành phố biển cho thư thái. Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi.


Cam kết không tăng giá vào dịp lễ tết.
Đủ các loại xe gắn máy cho thuê ( xe tay ga và xe số , Honda waveS, Attila, Honda Vision, Airblade.v.v)
Giao và nhận xe tận nơi cho khách du lịch.
Thủ tục cho thuê xe gắn máy đơn giản (chỉ cần CMND hoặc Passport, hoặc bằng lái xe).
Giá cả rẻ nhất Thành Phố Vũng Tàu.   
Giá từ 150.000Đ/1ngày (24 tiếng)
Ưu tiên cho khách du lịch (vào các dịp lễ tết)
•   Đăc biệt chúng tôi sẽ giao và nhận xe cho khách hàng tại BẾN TÀU, BẾN XE cho khách hàng, điều này để giảm chi phí tối đa cho khách thuê xe gắn máy của chúng tôi.
•   Chúng tôi bảo đảm giá thấp hơn so với quý khách thuê ở ngay tại KHÁCH SẠN mà quý khách lưu trú.
•   Quý khách hàng có thể đặt thuê trước xe gắn máy trong các dịp lễ, tết.
•   Liên hệ găp Chị Ngọc Anh : 0966.949.149 
•   Địa chỉ : 197/4 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa (đối diện bến xe Vũng Tàu)
•   Chúng tôi phục vụ khách hàng 24/24.
•   Đã kinh doanh dịch vụ cho thuê xe gắn máy hơn 10 năm tại Thành Phố Vũng Tàu.


Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------

